# Trivia 2/25



## luckytrim (Feb 25, 2020)

trivia 2/25
DID YOU KNOW...
Heinz ketchup has been calculated to flow from its glass  bottle at the speed 
of . 028 miles per hour. This rate of flow is tested by the  company's 
quality assurance department, and if the ketchup flows any  faster, that 
batch of ketchup is rejected.

1. The television show "ER" was set in what city  ?
(Hint; think “the Bulls”, and “the Bears” )
  a. - NYC
  b. - Chicago
  c. - Los Angeles
  d. - a Fictional Town in Ohio
2. Strange Words are These ; VISCIDNESS ...
  a. - the power of creative imagination
  b. - the act of admiring strongly
  c. - the property of being cohesive and sticky
  d. - a lack of consideration for others
3. In the United States presidential election of 1844, the  slogan 
"Fifty-Four Forty or Fight" pertained to what  issue?
4. What event in 1985 did Bob Geldof organize with Midge  Ure?
  a. - Farm Aid
  b. - Aid for Bangladesh
  c. - Live Aid
  d. - Band-Aid
5.  What was it that Nellie the elephant packed before she  "said goodbye to 
the circus"?
6. What is the world's only edible rock?
7. What British Crooner sang "Addicted to Love" ?
8. What company, in the Sixties, offered "Corn and Cluck for Under a Buck" ??

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
“Truthiness” is a word made up by comedian Stephen Colbert  which, according
to him, means accepting “Fake News” as fact.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - c
3. the USA-Canada Border
4. - c
5. Her Trunk
6. Salt
7. Robert Palmer
8. Kentucky Fried Chicken

CRAP !!
Appearing on "The Colbert Report", a satirical news program,  Stephen Colbert
led the nation with this word that appeared at the top of the  Webster 2006
word list AND the American Dialect Society's list. The word  refers to truth
attained from a gut instinct as opposed to fact or proven  evidence through
intellectual observation or logic. According to Colbert in  interviews, the
term highlights the United States' selfish opinion on truth  not only being
something that people 'feel' is correct, but that it is  something that can
only be correct because 'they' are the ones feeling its merit.  In a sense,
it pokes fun at the public's disregard for empirical fact in  various aspects
of life. Since the show's debut, Colbert has also coined the  term
'Wikiality'.


----------

